# GUESS THE WINNING MARGIN OF THE DENVER/CLEVELAND GAME TO WIN UP TO 1 MILLION eBUX



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, if you wanna win some easy eBux, then all ya have to do is guess the winning margin of the Cleveland @ Denver game at the end of this week,, ill give 500,000 if you guess the right margin but for the wrong team,, and ill give 1 million if you guess right margin and right team, have to submit your guess before the match starts, only 1 guess....
EG. If you guess Denver to win by 7 and they do, you get 1 million points, but if Cleveland win by 7 you get 500,000.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Hmm. Denver by 9.


----------



## AiQ (Nov 13, 2006)

cleveland by 2 on lebron buzzer


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

cavs by 8


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

cavs by 23


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man nearly everyone is for cleveland to win,, i think we have a great chance of winning


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Cavs by 10


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

nuggets 5 points


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Nuggets by 18.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

After watching how easily the lowly Trailblazers dispatched of Lebron & Co yesterday, how can the Nuggets not win? :whoknows: 

Assuming Blake starts, he will likely have to deal with Hughes (AI will guard Snow). That could be the key match-up, along with whomever is guarding Lebron.

Nuggets by 11. :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs 5pts


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

cavs by 3


----------



## JUMP SHOT CLINIC (Jan 16, 2007)

Nuggets by 2:cheers:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Nuggets by 9


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets by 5


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Nuggets by 7


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

too late buddy has to be submitted b4 match starts


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

southnc guessed right team and the right margin, congrats :cheers: :clap2:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

melo4life said:


> southnc guessed right team and the right margin, congrats :cheers: :clap2:


I'm speechless! Thanks! :yay: :cheers:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

ill do another one if i have just over 1.1 billion points, i just wanna stay above that then ill do it again


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i just got 21million points in bank interest which brings me over 1.1billion ill try and make this game for the next match


----------

